# Recommendation Dinner City Centre



## Oilean Beag (20 Feb 2007)

Hi Guys, 

Can anyone recommend a reasonbly priced restaurant for dinner in the city centre ( can be north or south !) ? 

Regularly head out with a couple of friends for a meal & a chat & feel that we are constantly frequenting the same places ( Milano, Cafe Bard Deli etc).  I suppose that give an idea of the type of place Im talking about.

There has to be some jems out there that we have yet to come across.............. any suggestions/ experiences gratefully received !


----------



## niceoneted (20 Feb 2007)

Try Gotham Cafe on South Anne St (just of Grafton St). It's fab but you will have to book a table. No is 6795266.


----------



## Fat Tony (20 Feb 2007)

Thai Orchid on Westmoreland St., get there before 7 for the early bird


----------



## Lauren (20 Feb 2007)

Take a wander up to Parnell Street and sample some great Asian cuisine...Generally cheap and cheerful...Recommend Charming Noodles!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (20 Feb 2007)

little Ceaser across from the westbury.
elephant and castle in temple bar.
south street restaurant on St Gt Geroges street.
101 Talbot Restaurant - 101 Talbot Street


----------



## Oilean Beag (20 Feb 2007)

Hey guys, 

Some great reccommendations there, a real mixed bag ! 

Anyone tried Condotti ? 

Thanks for all the replies !


----------



## bobk (20 Feb 2007)

You should buy the Dubliner's guide to restaurants

very good


----------



## popcorn (20 Feb 2007)

If it is any help, I came across a right gem a few years back and it has remained consistently good and  GREAT value.

It is a small Italian restaurant in Temple Bar (don't be put off by the location) called Il Baccaro. It is a genuine Italian as in the Italian community in Dublin eat there.

Don't expect any pizzas and there are only one or two pasta dishes on the menu - the rest of the items are pure Italy such as Italian sausage, veal and they even have a vegetarian dish which (according to my veggie friend) is fantastic.

Starters are typically Italian - parma ham, parmesan cheese, assorted meats etc and deserts - especially the tiramasu - is to die for!!

As regards cost - it is the best value I have found in Dublin. A meal for two - starter, main course, desert, litre carafe of wine and coffees - won't top €65.

Temple Bar totally confuses me so unfortunately I don't know the exact address of it but if you google it or look it up in the phone book, you will get the address. It is beside the college of photography methinks.

If you go there, have a lovely meal (the baby roast potatoes are mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!)

Oh, and by the way, I don't work there or have anything to do with the place. In this day and age, if you find somewhere where you get value for money, you shout it from the roof tops!!!!!


----------



## PM1234 (20 Feb 2007)

SNB said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Some great reccommendations there, a real mixed bag !
> 
> ...


 
I've eaten there a few times - its very like Milano's but in my opinion Milano's is tastier. 

Yamamori is my all time favourite!


----------



## niceoneted (20 Feb 2007)

I have eaten in Condotti and they do a great early bird two courses for €12.50 three for €15.00 as far as I remember. Pizzas are nice and so is the choc cake. My recommendation of the gotham cafe would be streets ahead but also more expensive but still reasonable. 
I have also been in Baccaros in Temple Bar. It has been a while though so cannot remember the food but the atmosphere is brilliant. It is off the meeting house square -I think it's called- if you were coming from Dame St I think it's the last lane from there before the olympia and when your walking down this lane to temple bar there are steps on the left under an archway -go down these -when you get down to the square you have to turn back on yourself to the left- like hair pin.
Enjoy where ever you go.


----------



## gianni (21 Feb 2007)

My favourites are Da Pino, Italian Pizza / Pasta / Paella (top of Parliament Street) and the previously mentioned Yamamori on Georges Street. Both have tasty fare and are reasonably priced.


----------



## Cahir (21 Feb 2007)

I think Da Pino has gone downhill at little lately.  The service was really bad on a Thursday night a few weeks ago and the food wasn't as tasty as it used to be.


----------



## gipimann (21 Feb 2007)

My regular haunts are all close to Connolly Station - Rayhoon on Talbot St, Il Vignardo on Store St (across from Busaras) and Thai Spice just off Store St (near the Garda Station).  All good value, no need to book and haven't been disappointed yet!


----------



## car (21 Feb 2007)

Cajun popcorn and surf & turf all the way...


----------



## angrylad (21 Feb 2007)

Just heard from a mate that "saab" - a new thai restaurant on Clarendon st is very good


----------



## Mister H (21 Feb 2007)

You probably mean Saba, and your mate is spot on.


----------



## Cahir (22 Feb 2007)

Yes, Saba is really good.  And not too expensive either.


----------



## shesells (23 Feb 2007)

Has Condotti closed (and Milano temple bar?) Tried to go at 8pm two saturdays ago and both were shut down??


----------



## PM1234 (23 Feb 2007)

shesells said:


> Has Condotti closed (and Milano temple bar?) Tried to go at 8pm two saturdays ago and both were shut down??


 
Hi, 

The last time I tried Condotti (mid January) it was closed too? It was a Sunday afternoon and we just thought it was a once off. 

We headed over to Milano's in Temple Bar which was open.


----------



## lemeister (23 Feb 2007)

Maloti (Indian) behind St Stephens Green Shopping centre does an all evening 2 course special for 16.95 and it's delicious.


----------



## muffin1973 (23 Feb 2007)

I also really like Il Baccaro - just across from Eden in Meeting House Square.   Great atmosphere, good food and good value for money.

Also like Toscana at the top of Dame Street - tables are a bit squashed together but the atmosphere is really nice, big menu and good service...

M


----------



## setanta1 (23 Feb 2007)

L'Gueuleton on Fade Street (beside Hogans on the corner with Georges Street) is an excellent bistro-style eatery. Every dish is delicious. I dont think they take bookings, but you could always have a pint in Hogans while you wait,


----------



## Chefie (24 Feb 2007)

here's a site you could try [broken link removed] has a comprehensive list of all eateries, menus, locations, prices etc....


----------



## angrylad (4 Mar 2007)

Went to Saba (apologies for my original spelling) last Tuesday night - very nice - it was packed and that was for the early sitting. Only complaint was the noise levels!!


----------



## gipimann (4 Mar 2007)

Probably full of AAM readers who now know the "Saba Secret" !!


----------



## HelloJed (4 Mar 2007)

Ate at Saba tonight - it was really good, best Thai food I've had in Dublin! To give you an idea of prices, we had two starters, two main courses, a desert, glass of wine and three beers - bill came to 70 euro.


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Mar 2007)

If you want a treat I can heartily recommend Jacobs Ladder - went there on Friday and had a fantastic meal - service and food were just top notch. Funny thing was the place wasn't packed out either. It's a tad expensive but definitely worth it for a treat.


----------



## angrylad (5 Mar 2007)

Went to Chai Yo above Kielys in Donnybrook last night - was really impressed - tastier than Saba (must stop eating out!!)


----------



## auto320 (12 Mar 2007)

A friend has been recommending Topolis in Parliament Street but I haven't tried it yet, has anyone been there and what is it like? Have driven past it several times at night and it always looks packed.


----------



## PM1234 (12 Mar 2007)

> A friend has been recommending Topolis in Parliament Street but I haven't tried it yet, has anyone been there and what is it like?


 
Its a cheap and cheerful Italian. Ok food but poor enough service sometimes. Remember asking for the bill three or four times when I was there but then we were anxious to make the Olympia for a certain time so perhaps we were being a bit too impatient. We'd  probably have been delighted to stay so long if not in a hurry.


----------



## gipimann (12 Mar 2007)

muffin1973 said:


> Also like Toscana at the top of Dame Street - tables are a bit squashed together but the atmosphere is really nice, big menu and good service...
> 
> M


 
Ate in Toscana for first time last Friday, very pleased, great food - big plus is their earlybird menu, 4 courses for €22!!!!   Definitely NOT a rip......   Last orders for earlybird is 6.30 and they'll move you in time for the theatre if you need it.


----------



## Cahir (13 Mar 2007)

Toscanas is good but not for groups of more than 5.  Twice when booked they gave away the table.  The first time they sat 7 of us on a tiny low down table for 5 and the other time they told us to come back in half an hour (which turned into an hour) but they did give us a bottle of wine.


----------



## Oilean Beag (14 Mar 2007)

Great responses to this thread guys, cheers !

I noticed this morning that Condotti is closed and I never got a chance to try it ! It is being replaced by a Yamamuri Sushi restaurant. Must develop my pallette a little so !

Milano on Dawson Street is back open today, YAY! Just had a refurb as far as I know.I always find the one in Templebar awful. Went there last Friday evening at 5.30 pm , looking for a table for two. Hostess eventually came to desk and pointed ( did not say anything) to a terrible table beside the door with no space around it at all . When we asked could we be seated somewhere else she just said 'no'. ! I then asked what about those tables free over there ? and she said 'reserved'. By boyfriend then said 'well could we be seated downstairs ?' her response was, yes you guessed it , 'no, closed'. 

Needless to say, we left. I can appreciate the fact that it was Friday evening but her manner was awful . She actually spoke about 4 four words to us after a number of questions and looked at us pretty much like we were something gross on the bottom of her shoe !

Not my first bad experience on Milano Templebar, but I love their food and so I go to the Dawson St & Dundrum ones.


----------



## gipimann (14 Mar 2007)

Cahir said:


> Toscanas is good but not for groups of more than 5. Twice when booked they gave away the table. The first time they sat 7 of us on a tiny low down table for 5 and the other time they told us to come back in half an hour (which turned into an hour) but they did give us a bottle of wine.


 
Hopefully they've sorted themselves out by now, Cahir.  My visit last Friday to Toscana's was as one of a group of 10.   The person who booked received daily phone calls last week asking to confirm numbers!   We booked for 6pm, and there was no problem with our table - and it was made clear to us that we had to be gone by 8.30pm.  They even obliged one of our group who arrived late due to traffic (6.45pm) by giving her the earlybird menu even though it had finished 15 mins before.


----------



## Keentoinvest (14 Mar 2007)

Anyone based in the city should pop into The bank on College green! Very smart spot, comfortable and the steak is a surprise by bar food standards


----------



## HelCol (14 Mar 2007)

From the fussiest eater in Ireland - my bf would probably say the world - you have to try Toscana.

Its the best italian restaurant in dublin. Food is excellent, staff are brilliant and the price is great. 

The only problem is it can be a little cramped - but the foods sooooo good that after your starter you wont care.

Was there on Sat night - we didnt book (have a baby and surprise visit from grandparents allowed us a couple of hours to ourselves). Rang them and they said they were fully booked - after explaining we dont get out much and that its my fav restaurant they said they would squeeze us in (which literally they did) as long as we finished by 9pm. Bottle of good wine, 2 starters, 2 mains, 1 dessert and one other funny drink thing came to €80. 

Hmmmmm - maybe I shouldnt be encouraging others to go - next time they mighnt be able to squeeze us in!


----------



## dangerman (15 Mar 2007)

Hi 

Try www.menupages.ie. 
This website is an excellent guide and lists every restaurant in Dublin by cuisine.


----------



## HotdogsFolks (15 Mar 2007)

I eat out very frequently in Dublin, and by far the best restaurant I've eaten in (both price and food) is Gruel on Dame Street (across from Kingsland). It's a little bit pretentious, but it's great. Main course ~€13.


----------



## Cahir (15 Mar 2007)

Try Sinners on Parliament Street.  Really tasty Lebanese food and good choices for vegetarians.


----------



## canman (16 Mar 2007)

Papaya (Thai) - Early bird is excellent value - €20, starter, main, desert and tea/coffee. 
It is on Ely place just off stephens green.


----------



## ri_ra (2 Apr 2007)

I was in Jacobs ladder on Saturday and the service was really poor.  Was there last year and had the same experience.   Would not recommend it.  When you pay 17 for a starter, the least you can expect is excellent service.  Also the ladies toilets were dirty - the bin was overflowing and there was rubbish in the sink.   Had a similar experience last year - there was no toilet paper and I told the waitress.   When I went back to the toilets later that night, there was still no toilet paper.   After 2 poor expensive experiences, I've given them a 2nd chance and they will not get my custom again!


----------

